
Why does the Hacker News API not have a comment score? - oalders
I&#x27;ve been playing with the API a bit and I fully expected comments to have a score, just like stories do, but that doesn&#x27;t appear to be the case: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;github.com&#x2F;HackerNews&#x2F;API#items<p>It looks like issues are disabled on the Github repo, so I can&#x27;t easily ask there.  Is there a specific reason this has not been made available?<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;github.com&#x2F;HackerNews&#x2F;API#items
======
gus_massa
Score of comments is hidden, if it were available in the API someone would
write in 30 minutes an extension to show them in the main site.

Perhaps they can add a "graycolor" field, that is somewhat related to the
score.

~~~
oalders
Thanks! I didn't know about the graycolor field.

~~~
gus_massa
No, the graycolor field don't exist. Each comment has a graycolor in the site
that somewhat indicate how many negative points the comment has. But to read
it you need to scrap the site, it's not available from the API.

------
brudgers
If it really matters this is probably a good question to ask dang, the
moderator. Just use the email on the contact link at the bottom of the page.

------
redox_
From what I remember it's because HN keep the comments score private for the
first N days. Not sure whether the Firebase API send an `updated` event once
disclosed (doesn't seem so).

